# Introducing the NEW Dell Studio Hybrid



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

**www.itproportal.com/podcasts/dell-studio-hybrid-desktop.jpg*


*www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/8285-dellstudiohybridspan2.jpg

*images.betanews.com/media/1850.jpg

*digital-lifestyles.info/copy_images/dell-studio-hybrid-lg1.jpg


starting price without LCD: $499

For *$1,282 I get*

Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T5750 (2.00GHz/667Mhz FSB/2MB cache)
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium Service Pack 1
*Dell E207WFP 20 inch Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor*
3GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 at 667MHz (2 DIMM)
320GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
*6X Slot Load Blu-ray Disc Combo (DVD+/-RW & BD-ROM)*
Intel® Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
*Integrated Sound Blaster® Audigy™ HD Software Edition*
PCTV HD Stick USB 2.0 TV Tuner
Remote Control for Windows Vista
Dell Wireless Desktop Keyboard & Mouse
Dell 8 in 1 Media Card Reader
Built-in Dell 1505 Wireless-N Networking
1Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

The image is mis-leading, you will need wires for mic & speakers.  But for $499 it is good & is nice competition for the Mac Mini.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 30, 2008)

ok....... but i prefer performance over price 
The CPU(!) is kool, though


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

There will be only two wires.

1) monitor cable
2) power cable for PCU

wireless k/b and mouse
wifi.



koolbluez said:


> ok....... but i prefer performance over price
> The CPU(!) is kool, though




It has a Bluray drive and 20" monitor. Pefect for it's task as HTPC.

PS: This is not a gaming desktop. it's targeted for HTPC. and yeah, it rocks.


----------



## iMav (Jul 30, 2008)

Abey toh gana ka kya main gaunga.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2008)

oh forgot, one more cable for audio 



iMav said:


> Abey toh gana ka kya main gaunga.



LOL. sorry. my mistake.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

Just sell me the CPU Cabinet (or is it box ?) and I will be done.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 30, 2008)

images are sexy .....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2008)

I studied it today, it is overpriced for hardware config but looks wise I M sold over it. I configured one with 20" Monitor for Rs 46k which I m thinking to buy for my home in lucknow as it is simple to use for family. 

U can also buy just the CPU for 40K.

although it would have been better if Dell gives AMD Phenom with AMD 780G chipset. That would have been best


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I studied it today, it is overpriced for hardware config but looks wise I M sold over it. I configured one with 20" Monitor for Rs 46k which I m thinking to buy for my home in lucknow as it is simple to use for family.
> 
> U can also buy just the CPU for 40K.
> 
> although it would have been better if Dell gives AMD Phenom with AMD 780G chipset. That would have been best


+1.

Like all mid to high end desktops, this too is overpriced compared to what you can build yourself.

But even if it was not overpriced, the fact that it has Intel chipset means it would mostly come with a non OC motherboard and an old chipset like 965GM.

So AMD Phenom with AMD 780G would be awssome.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 31, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Like all mid to high end desktops, this too is overpriced compared to what you can build yourself.


Just like any pre-assembled product in the world is compared to what you can assemble yourself. A meal in a restaurant will always be more expensive compared to what you cook yourself. Fixing a broken bicycle yourself will be cheaper than getting it fixed from a technician.

So what exactly is new here?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ You can buy a bicycle for your kid with the money saved by not eating at restaurants. 

You don't need a technician to repair a bicycle. You need mechanic


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ You can buy a bicycle for your kid with the money saved by not eating at restaurants.


How many times in your life have you skipped a restaurant meal to save for something you want to buy for yourself? Even the thought of doing so has never entered my mind.

Please don’t try to justify ridiculous statements with even more twisted reasoning.



desiibond said:


> You don't need a technician to repair a bicycle. You need mechanic


Yes, you’re right. For some reason, the word just wouldn’t occur to me when I was typing that.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ Just kidding 


> Please don’t try to justify ridiculous statements with even more twisted reasoning.


But here comes that big mouth. LOL


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Must say they look really nice. And if they are silent, that would make for a perfect HTPC.    Although I hope they look as good in real life as they do in the pics.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2008)

Poor graphics.. else everything is good.



			
				PCMag said:
			
		

> The Hybrid was able to load both Crysis and World in Conflict, our current 3D games, but at 1 frame per second or less, both games were totally unplayable. At that point, you're not even watching a slideshow; you'd get more enjoyment by standing on your head and whistling REM's Orange Crush. The takeaway: The Hybrid's integrated graphics are fine for Vista's Aero effects, but don't try to play 3D games on it.


Soruce


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

What kinda stupid would try to run Crysis on on-board graphics?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> What kinda stupid would try to run Crysis on on-board graphics?


The PCMag Guys


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2008)

goobimama said:


> And if they are silent…


They’re not. Look at the huge fan(s) on the back.

The design looks great though.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone hasn't Noticed i think Dell has made this thing up from laptop components . that's why it's so small and runs at very less power(possibly from a laptop charger).

That way the price seems pretty justified to me .

Plus i agree with aryayush on this point . Why compare everything on the market with what you can build . You want looks and a small , quiet pc get this . you want performance , go build your own .


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2008)

arya, I wonder Y u poke your nose even when U don't know anything. None of your posts r relevent to this thread. 

That huge fan is a silent standard 120mm fan which runs at low RPM & low noise but exhausts more air.

Dell sux by going for Intel platform with this PC. They could have achieved more VFM by going with AMD 780G chipset & Athlon64 X2 BE 4850, enough horse power & low heat output. Even nvidia chipset would have been good here.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 1, 2008)

I suspect that Dell’s engineers have a much better idea of what’s better for their machine than you do.

And I know it for a fact that it doesn’t run silently. Buy it and let us know.



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> If anyone hasn't Noticed i think Dell has made this thing up from laptop components . that's why it's so small and runs at very less power(possibly from a laptop charger).
> 
> That way the price seems pretty justified to me .


Of course they have, just like Apple has made the Mac Mini and iMac from notebook components.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 1, 2008)

So IF they run on laptop components won't the thing be quiet ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2008)

According to Arya, only Apple used laptops component r silent . 

We can make such small CPUs too using Icecool CPU cabinet & desktop component.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

Of course it will be quiet. 



> arya, I wonder Y u poke your nose even when U don't know anything. None of your posts r relevent to this thread.
> 
> That huge fan is a silent standard 120mm fan which runs at low RPM & low noise but exhausts more air.
> 
> Dell sux by going for Intel platform with this PC. They could have achieved more VFM by going with AMD 780G chipset & Athlon64 X2 BE 4850, enough horse power & low heat output. Even nvidia chipset would have been good here.



+1


> From pc mag
> The system uses only 1 watt of power when off or in hibernate mode, a frugal 26W while sitting idle, and 44W when the system is fully taxed, as on the CineBench R10 test



44W power usage on full load. Those who have minimum knowledge will know that the fan's will be running (if necessary) at absolute minimum decibel level. 

Yes. AMD would've been a better value for money.

780G is an awesome chipset. There were lot of posts/reports that it can run crysis. And it costs less than X3100.

But all the components inside Dell studio hybrid are made-for-laptop components. I don't think 780G is available for mobile platform and hence it may not be possible to use it on Dell studio Hybrid.

Just my two cents.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 1, 2008)

The form factor is surely a welcome move. Whats the best setup? Hook it up via HDMI to a large widescreen TV and haf it tucked away in a corner. 44W is purely acceptable for such a config and form factor on the non-Mac platform. Of corz Mac Mini is better anyday..



aryayush said:


> They’re not. Look at the huge fan(s) on the back.





gx_saurav said:


> arya, I wonder Y u poke your nose even when U don't know anything. None of your posts r relevent to this thread.



ZOMG ... look.. the two most well-informed people of this forum are interacting  And neither of them has even seen the product in person [Ok.. I'm just supposing this  ]



gx_saurav said:


> According to Arya, only Apple used laptops component r silent .


And where has he said so? 

There is no 780 for the laptop yet. IMHO they'll prolly used a good set of hardware components for the price and power mentioned.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, that I forgot. 780G isn't available for Mobile platform.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

doh,buy a fuking laptop instead.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ +1000. This is the first time Devil has said something sensible.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> doh,buy a fuking laptop instead.


Thats most stupid comment till now.

I want a fking HT PC not laptop... WTF? Actually I'd rather buy a PS3 for half price. I can do more with a console than this thing, including computing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Thats most stupid comment till now.
> 
> I want a fking HT PC not laptop... WTF? Actually I'd rather buy a PS3 for half price. I can do more with a console than this thing, including computing.


His might be a stupid comment, but YOU made a rather good one. PS3 + 24" TFT is going to seriously PWN this setup. IF it had a TV tuner that is...


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> His might be a stupid comment, but YOU made a rather good one. PS3 + 24" TFT is going to seriously PWN this setup. IF it had a TV tuner that is...


WTF TFT? I want a HDTV!


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 1, 2008)

> I want a fking HT PC not laptop... WTF? Actually I'd rather buy a PS3 for half price. I can do more with a console than this thing, including computing.



*img111.imageshack.us/img111/5320/batmanreturnsthedarkkniqx7.jpg​


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> WTF TFT? I want a HDTV!



any specific reason he specifically mentioned 24' TFT?lol.naab.err...do you think TFT's can't be hdtv or some other sh!t.OMFWTFLOLOL.

and no console can match a thoughtfully built HTPC,console might be a cheaper option though.

ontopic:so what dell have done is ripped off screen and keyboard from laptop and fit it into a box and selling it.Think about it...It is certainly not portable,I mean you do need a screen and keyboard et al,so I would rather buy a full fledged PC for the same price and invest in noise reduction..


----------

